# Compiler dvdauthor et spumux en static



## yoyo (17 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour, j'essaie en vain de compiler dvdauthor 0.6.11 ou 0.6.12 alpha en static afin de pouvoir l'inclure dans le bundle de mon application.

J'ai la 0.6.10 en static que j'ai récupéré mais elle est bugguée, il me faut absolument la 0.6.11 ou 0.6.12
mais impossible de compiler en static.

Est-ce que qqun pourrais m'aider ?

0.6.11
http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=59028

0.6.12 Alpha
http://dvdauthor.sourceforge.net/alpha/

MERCI !!!


----------

